# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Getting my project further

## flexbex

So first thank you for all the help I got from you all. It brought me a big step further. So now finally I made my first mechanical drawing of my CNC. My idea is to build it in the folowing way: So the X - axis will be 3.5m long with an accesible length of 3,20m. For the Y-axis I will have 90cm, with an accesible length of 60cm. The Z-Axis will be 30cm. Most probably using a premade combo. The Y-axis will use a ballscrew. And for the long X-Axis I will most probably use a rack pinion. To get the best speed and still be able to cut wood. The frame will be build from 80x40 Aluminium beams. The X-axis will have a double beam. These are the informations I gathered from the helpful meetings with you. I am now looking for the material to build the machine and of course advices on how to improve my idea. I already have two 4m 80x40 Aluminium beams and for the y-axis 2 ballscrews.
[Update]
I want to add some more Information. I just wrote down what I already know for my project. 
CNC will be used for EPS (styrofoam) and Wood. Machine should not be to heavy, so i can transport it to Germany more easily. Please see attached the reference CNC.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awQIgS0oPk4&t=99s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqzg-hDcls4

----------

ktshung, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Các bác đã làm máy gỗ vào cho ý kiến giúp cụ chủ với ạ. Em thì em nhìn cái khung này nó... chả biết có phay được gỗ không nữa.
Yêu cầu cụ chủ đưa ra là cắt được xốp và phay được gỗ, nhìn cái trục X nó có vẻ yếu yếu ạ.

Hi Flexbex, i dont have any experience in wood cnc router, but your frame look ... not so trong enough to milling or cutting the wood.
I hope that i am wrong.

----------

flexbex

----------


## Fusionvie

Very poor information from ur sketchs, and can not give any comments about your frame. Plz explain us how do you stablise your X axis movement table with only one aluminium beam.

----------


## Tuấn

Yeap Flexbex,

instead of





U can 4 example:

----------


## flexbex

I added some more Information.

----------


## flexbex

Actually there will be two Aliminium beam!

----------


## ktshung

Hi guy!
I have 4 years experience work with wood and Im sure your option is not strong enough. This is my new project, hope it can help you a little bit, thanks

----------

Tuấn

----------


## audiophilevn

Guys, he beeing to pay attention on economical, light frame and solid enough to reach his job's requirement, or maybe just to serve his DIY passion, not a massive CNC, i thinks the best choice for him is use extrusion alluminium material

----------


## ktshung

> Guys, he beeing to pay attention on economical, light frame and solid enough to reach his job's requirement, or maybe just to serve his DIY passion, not a massive CNC, i thinks the best choice for him is use extrusion alluminium material


I know, but at least the machine can be worked with wood, I think the cost for the strong frame is not more expensive too much and the benefit is very different

----------


## audiophilevn

> I know, but at least the machine can be worked with wood, I think the cost for the strong frame is not more expensive too much and the benefit is very different


yup, but you missing 1 important point, he'd like to build a CNC that light and versatile enough and able to assemble/disassemble , bc he already mentioned above he will transport this machine to Germany

----------


## ktshung

> yup, but you missing 1 important point, he'd like to build a CNC that light and versatile enough and able to assemble/disassemble , bc he already mentioned above he will transport this machine to Germany


That is easy, he can change the welding connection by screw connection. Anyway, I just want to let him know that his frame option is not strong enough and neêd be reinforced, that is the main point. Thanks

----------


## flexbex

Hello first thanks for all your replies. I was convinced from some members to make it in steel. To have a strong solution for also cutting wood. It also became bigger now. I hope you like the drawing
In the end you will find some pictures.
Now i am looking for some material. I heard the second hand Japanese should be the best. 
But i take what i can get:

2 x 3600 mm linear guide rail (don't have to be in one part 3x1.2m also ok)
2 x 1200mm linear guide rails 
2 x 400mm linear guide rails
and of course sliding blocks

1 x 3600mm rack pinion 
5:1 gear box to drive the rack pinion

4 x stepper motors

300 - 400 mm Ballscrew  
Ballscrewnut 
2x Ballscrewsupport

If anybody have this part I would be very happy to buy them.

Link to Autodesk Viewer
https://autode.sk/2v0Hk9T

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Này thì getting further ...

Em up cái máy của bác chủ lên cả nhà mềnh " chêm ngưỡng " tuyệt tác máy cắt xốp Made by German tẹo nha

----------

